# Quạt trần và quạt cây quạt nào tốn điện hơn ?



## DonKihote (16/5/18)

*"Quạt trần và quạt cây quạt nào tốn điện hơn" là thắc mắc của nhiều người tiêu dùng khi cân nhắc chọn mua quạt điện. So sánh sau của chúng tôi sẽ giúp các bạn trả lời vấn đề này.*

*

*​
Theo Wikipedia thì trung bình 1 năm số giờ nắng ở Việt Nam rơi vào khoảng 1500 giờ – 3000 giờ và nhiệt độ từ 5 độ C tới 37 độ C. Do đó ta lấy trung bình khoảng 2500 giờ làm nắng theo nhiệt độ miền Nam Việt Nam để tính toán.

Thông thường quạt trần có công suất tầm 70W, sử dụng trong 14,3 h sẽ hết 1KW điện.

=> 1 năm dòng quạt này sẽ tiêu thụ hết số tiền điện là: (2500/14,3)*2.587đ=452.273đ

Quạt cây có 2 loại thường và quạt cây công nghiệp. Quạt cây thường có công suất dao động trong khoảng 45 W – 75 W sử dụng trong khoảng 16,7 h là hết 1KW điện.

=> 1 năm dòng quạt này sẽ tiêu thụ hết số tiền điện là: (2500/16,7)*2.587đ=387.275đ

Quạt cây công nghiệp thường có công suất dao động trong khoảng 120 W – 200 W sử dụng trong khoảng 6,25 h là hết 1KW điện.

=> 1 năm dòng quạt này sẽ tiêu thụ hết số tiền điện là: (2500/6,25)*2.587đ=1.034.800đ

Từ phân tích cụ thể trên bạn đã có câu trả lời rồi chứ?

*Tạm kết*: Từ kết quả phân tích trên chúng ta có thể thấy quạt trần tốn điện hơn quạt cây lửng. Quạt cây công nghiệp sẽ tốn điện hơn quạt trần tới hơn 2 lần.

Tương tự với các loại quạt bàn, quạt hộp với công suất thấp hơn sẽ tiết kiệm điện hơn song chỉ đáp ứng làm mát cho số lượng người ít từ 1-2 người. Do đó tùy trường hợp mà bạn có thể cân nhắc sử dụng loại quạt gì cho căn phòng nào cho hợp lý và tiết kiệm điện năng.

_Nguồn: Websosanh_


----------



## thaisakura (25/10/18)

> Thông thường quạt trần có công suất tầm 70W, sử dụng trong 14,3 h sẽ hết 1KW điện.
> 
> => 1 năm dòng quạt này sẽ tiêu thụ hết số tiền điện là: (2500/14,3)*2.587đ=452.273đ



Quạt trần thì cũng tùy loại mà có công suất khác nhau, cũng tùy thương hiệu và kể cả khi bạn bật số quạt điện chạy ở số bao nhiêu cũng có quyết định tới số điện và mức tiêu thụ điện năng của sản phẩm nữa chứ không tính sơ sơ được.


----------



## laodaigia (24/5/19)

Bài viết rất có tâm "Tương tự với các loại quạt bàn, quạt hộp với công suất thấp hơn sẽ tiết kiệm điện hơn song chỉ đáp ứng làm mát cho số lượng người ít từ 1-2 người. Do đó tùy trường hợp mà bạn có thể cân nhắc sử dụng loại quạt gì cho căn phòng nào cho hợp lý và tiết kiệm điện năng." chưa chỗ nào thấy note vậy


----------



## Phongcachsong (30/11/19)

Quạt cây công nghiệp thường có công suất dao động trong khoảng 120 W – 200 W sử dụng trong khoảng 6,25 h là hết 1KW điện


----------

